# CPT Codes 97022 & 97012



## leslie0269 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am looking to hear from any chiropractic offices that are being audited and refunds requested based on incorrect coding of 97012 (traction) and 97022 (whirlpool)  We are currently fighting these take-backs based on the fact that we believe this to be the most accurate codes to describe the treatment.

I would like to find out if other offices are fighting back...


----------



## dmaec (Sep 10, 2008)

hmm... I haven't had this issue - but perhaps the "better" code would have been an unlisted procedure (I know, I know - YUK),... Still, maybe it would have beenthe better one to use along with the documentation.  ??  You can't really fight it if documentation doesn't support the CPT service billed.  (even if you think it was "close enough" to code it out)


----------



## mambocoder (Jun 24, 2010)

CCI calls these mutually exclusive. Try using modifier 59 and sending notes...(?)


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 16, 2010)

*CPT 97022 with 97124 and modifiers*

Our patient is on a treatment plan by an MD. He is not a MEdicare pt. OUr PTA is performing the physical Therapy under the supervision of a PT. Our chosen codes are 97022 and 97124, whirlpool and massage, respectively. What modifiers do I use, if any? My thoughts are 59 and/or GP. Any advice here?


----------

